# Replace TiVo software with Debian etc



## keepthewebopen (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd like to see if I can replace my S2 DTV TiVo's software with MythTv or something similar.

If that's not possible, can I just run some modifyable linux distro on the thing?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

> If that's not possible, can I just run some modifyable linux distro on the thing?


possibly...google debian mips on series 2. it's not trivial, and probably not really worth the trouble


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

T1V0 said:


> possibly...google debian mips on series 2. it's not trivial, and probably not really worth the trouble


I'd go with, its REALLY, REALLY NOT worth the trouble.


----------

